# Old Comb, Wax Moths, and Bait Hive Question



## joebat (Jun 18, 2011)

I am ready to get bees and have read on this forum to put an old frame of wax comb in a bait hive to help attract a swarm. I helped a friend with a cut out the other day and was able to get some old comb. The hive was in a wall but part of the hive had wax moths in it. The part that I took didn't have any of course. Is this comb safe to use in a bait hive? And since this wasn't in a frame, do I need to put it in a frame or do I just lay it in the bait hive with some frames and lemon grass oil? I am so new to this I don't have bees yet.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

How long have you had the brood comb? If just a few days, I would put it in a freezer for 3-5 days just incase there are any moth eggs in it. Then tie or rubber band it in a frame to be installed in your bait box. Be sure to tie the comb right side up when you put into the frame. Jim


----------



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree with Jim. Also in my experience wax moths have not caused a lot of trouble on old black comb. I had 2 traps that got no hits last summer. When I took them down in August the comb had not been touched by moths. Don't know what the deal was, but I am inclined to think that moths prefer white wax/comb over the old stinky black stuff. Jason


----------



## joebat (Jun 18, 2011)

I've had the old comb a couple days and some of it is drone comb. Does that make any difference? It's in the freezer. Thanks for the heads up on making sure I put the comb in the frames right side up....because I would have not paid attention to it if nothing wasn't said.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

You live in a much warmer area than the people giving you advice. Wax moths are much worse in our part of the country and in my experience your black comb will attract wax moths to your swarm trap. I think you're better off ditching the black comb and using only LGO. I don't use black comb in my swarm traps and I have success without it.


----------

